# Mallorca info?



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Last summer I took my family to Mallorca and we loved it, stayed on the east side of the island near Canyamel. This year we will go back again in late June and plan to rent a house in the area near Pollensa. It looks like Mallorca should be a fabulous place for mountain biking, but I am struggling to find much information, in particular where can I rent a good full suspension enduro bike for 10 days and where should I ride? I live in the US pacific NW (meaning long climbs through tall rain forest like areas but also ride a lot in Southern California (dry rocky stuff like Mallorca).

Any suggestions or website links?


----------



## victorike77 (Feb 12, 2017)

CaMi-Bike MTB Tours and Rental Mallorca English Web Site


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Gearing up to get on the plane in a couple of days. The CaMi place is a bit out of the way for my location up near Pollenca. I found this place that is similar, has decent full suspension bikes and some guided tours over on the Soller side of the island.
Mountain bike excursions in the beautiful scenery of Mallorca, Spain

I'll report back with some details, hopefully can get one of their bikes and catch a tour with them when I am in Pollenca next week.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I hit the same set of trails near a town named Bunyolo over the last two days and can report back positive experiences. The trails all are accessed via a road that starts paved and slowly turns to dirt and then large gravel and chunky rock. It's a decent climb, 5-6 miles and 2k feet, all the while with gorgeous views up into the mountains and then down into the valley.

The downhill stuff is more single track, it is old school technical with no man made intervention. It's nothing super hard but 5 miles down of that stuff really is a pounding!

Here is one of the segments on Strava, Trailforks also has many of the trails around here as well.

The tour company was excellent, I used them on day 1 and had a private ride because nobody else showed up. Then yesterday I went up again alone and just tooled around on my own, finding more single track stuff (similar technical stuff). On Monday I meet up with a group from the shop for a ride around Stoller. There are clearly lots of trails around the ridge of mountains from Stoller/Bunyolo to Pollenca and the shop has a map that includes many of them. Interestingly, the trials are dual purpose, but none of the hikers seems to be bothered by (what I presume are still very few) the mountain bikers.

The scenery is crazy...


----------



## mark_b (Mar 15, 2008)

backinmysaddle said:


> I hit the same set of trails near a town named Bunyolo over the last two days and can report back positive experiences. The trails all are accessed via a road that starts paved and slowly turns to dirt and then large gravel and chunky rock. It's a decent climb, 5-6 miles and 2k feet, all the while with gorgeous views up into the mountains and then down into the valley.
> 
> The downhill stuff is more single track, it is old school technical with no man made intervention. It's nothing super hard but 5 miles down of that stuff really is a pounding!
> 
> ...


Yes Mallorca is pretty cool place, I usually ride out there 2-3 times a year as is only 2hr flight from Ireland using it for training for US NUE and stage races . Mallorca is really renouned for road riding and it's awesome, I've seen the most evidence of Mtb in he south of the island around Anthdrax (1hr from pollenca by car) also around Soller as you mentioned another area is blue gorge above lluc maybe worth a try easy to get to follow MA10 out of pollenca to lluc then at Aquaduct ride up toward puig major. Youll see parking at a lake seems a lot hiking and suspect riding. Alternatively rent a road bike a lot of awesome climbs easy to get alternative loops in some of mention. Selva, orient, as colobra, cap formentor . want cycling history go to tolos restaurant in peurto pollenca. Regardless it's great place. Tip for lunch or dinner is Ouncho in then square at pollenca opposite the church


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Went to Mallorca again this summer and rented a house near Arta. Got a bike from the same shop in Soller because i knew they had the goods and a decent price. Found a few trails around the Arta area. Do a search from the GR222 trail, it is a hige network of trails from the coast up near Cala Torta all the way down to Son Servera. A bit of hike a bike for sure but as luck had it, our driveway actually emptied out onto the GR222 where it is a small dirt road in the hills above Arta. It was really hot this year so i looked for windows where there was some cloud cover. Also found the Arta to Manacor greenway (a rails to trails project) is pretty nice too and can be done at a good clip for some extra miles and exercise on top of the GR222.


----------



## jgwfox (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a good mtb guidebook for Mallorca with GPX files included. Well researched routes.
https://www.rockandride-mallorca.com/fantastic-mtb-trails-mallorca/


----------

